# Ideas for daughter - March spring break



## sfwilshire (Jan 25, 2010)

I've already given her the lecture about how late it is, but DD emailed me to say she wants to go somewhere warm for Spring break in March with her significant other. Both are in their 20s (he late 20s). 

I've never even logged on to this forum before, so don't have any idea where to start with her. She bought a magazine at the book store about the Caribbean and is going to AAA to pick up brochures.

I checked RCI Points for availability and the Dom. Republic seems to have lots. Many of the available resorts were Mandatory all inclusive, but not all. Haven't checked RCI Weeks or II.

They are very much on a budget, yet want to be right on the beach. :rofl: 

Any suggestions appreciated. She hasn't sent me her exact dates yet, but I'll update when she does.

Sheila


----------



## Conan (Jan 25, 2010)

There are several Punta Cana (Dominican Republic) places showing on the RCI Weeks side of RCI Points, some mandatory all-inclusive, some not.  The beachfront in the Punta Cana (south-east) corner of DR is Caribbean blue water.

Actually all-inclusive is probably their best bet in the Dominican Republic.  Food shopping/cooking may not be practical there and liquor isn't cheap.  With all-inclusive the food choices should be adequate, and don't forget the all-you-want beer, rum, tequila!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 25, 2010)

rklein001 said:


> don't forget the all-you-want beer, rum, tequila!



That's my little girl you're talking about. :ignore: 

But she is 24 and I know she drinks an adult beverage now and then.

Thanks for the tips.

Sheila


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 25, 2010)

*Just a note*

I recently had a friend who was going to give me a week at a five star resort in Mexico for the $500 maintenence fee. You had to buy the all inclusive and plane tickets. Then my travel agent friend told me what a package deal through her agency sells for. It was only $1000 each to go everything included. It was cheaper to book through a travel co.
The moral of my little story is you can go to the Dominican or Mexico so cheap right now its not worth going timeshare hence why timeshares there are selling for nothing. I've seen deals for $800 canadian in the paper.
I hope they find something great...oh and keep in mind if they really want to go timeshare, how about last call or the last minute weeks vacations. In a week they'll be offering March break.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 25, 2010)

Totally agree with lobsterlover. For DR or Mexico, often times the package deal is cheaper than using a timeshare exchange. Also, if they decide to go to DR, I would definitely buy the all inclusive package because getting off the property on their own could be dangerous...


----------



## akp (Jan 25, 2010)

*Mexico an option?*

I was looking at last minute availability in Mexico via RCI Points recently and you have some GREAT options there!  You don't have to do the all-inclusive at some of them (unlike DR where nearly everything is AI).

There are several that are adults only really luxurious wonderful looking places.  Look in RCI Points under the Weeks option.  Depending on your specific week, they might already be in the 6500-9000 point timeframe, too.

Good luck.

Anita


----------



## Stricky (Jan 25, 2010)

Tough part is going to be finding a 2 bedroom. They do want seperate bedrooms right?


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 26, 2010)

Stricky said:


> Tough part is going to be finding a 2 bedroom. They do want seperate bedrooms right?



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  That might make her Daddy happy, but guess not.

AAA told her the only thing she could afford with their budget was Mexico. I've discouraged her from going to Mexico after stories at work regarding a bad medical experience there and all the tv reports of kidnappings and crime.

I only suggested timeshare because I have more weeks and points in the bank than I'll use so would be happy to help her with one of them. Not a lot available on such short notice, though.

She is definitely getting discouraged and may just decide to stay home. 

Thanks for all the info.

Sheila


----------



## dukebigtom (Jan 28, 2010)

Staying home - GOOD.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like they have decided to go in on a big rental house in Cocoa Beach with a bunch of other students. They decided they needed to go budget this time.

Thanks for all the tips.

Sheila


----------



## sullco (Mar 6, 2010)

*next time--Cabarete, DR*

There is no better place for young people in the Caribbean than Cabarete, DR--just east of Puerto Plata.

The windsurfing/kiteboarding capital of the Caribbean, it is a small beach town that is completely walkable and filled with healthy, active, international young people who are respectful of the local culture and ready to party too.

Plan ahead for next year.


----------



## 1950bing (Mar 6, 2010)

Where ever they go, tell them to stick together and they will come home together. After all, she is your little girl. Have fun !:whoopie:


----------

